# Schubert Complete String Quartets - Recommendations



## PMarlowe

The title of the thread says it all. I have the late quartets by Melos on Harmonia Mundi (from the early 1990s) and find them a bit harsh. The complete Melos seems to have received mixed reviews. I have a library copy of the Verdi Quartet versions and the verdict is still out (though some quartets seem inappropriately relaxed, for lack of a better word). I'm considering an mp3 download of the Taneyev versions from the 1970s, which is quite cheap. Auryn seems well thought of, but it's a bit expensive. Ideally, I'd like solid performances, but with excellent underlying sound quality.


----------



## GKC

I do not know his earlier quartets well at all, but I can highly recommend the Quartetto Italiano for nos. 12, 13, 14, 15. They are the opposite of harsh, but play with great feeling. I also like very much the Tokyo 13, 14, 15 on RCA. Good sound. (the sound of the Italiano is terrific, but that's because I have them on Philips LP ;-) )


----------



## Triplets

GKC said:


> I do not know his earlier quartets well at all, but I can highly recommend the Quartetto Italiano for nos. 12, 13, 14, 15. They are the opposite of harsh, but play with great feeling. I also like very much the Tokyo 13, 14, 15 on RCA. Good sound. (the sound of the Italiano is terrific, but that's because I have them on Philips LP ;-) )


I agree. Schubert isn't a composer that lends himself to complete collections, in the Piano music or the Quartets. Concentrate on the great works. I would add the Emerson version of the late Quartets (and the Quintet with Rostropovich).


----------



## mooche

I was thinking about getting the 9-CD boxset by Leipziger Streichquartett. Here is the review:

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/m/mdg70604a.php

All the discs are available separately, but it's a much better deal if you simply buy the boxset.


----------



## quack

I would definitely recommend the Auryn set on CPO. They really helped open my ears to the work better than any other recording.


----------



## PMarlowe

I've listened to 7 of the 8 Verdi Quartet discs and decided I like the somewhat slower (and I think more soulful) pace than some of the other, more aggressive renditions I've heard (in the late quartets). It also was free from the local library, which doesn't hurt! There don't seem to be a lot of inexpensive sets out there (like my recent $22 Shostakovich/Pacifica 8 CD purchase).

I'm not being a mere completist by looking for a comprehensive set. I actually like all of Schubert's string quartets and other trio/quartet/quintet pieces. I wish I could say the same for Beethoven. I like his late quartets, but not so much the rest. I have decided (again) to give him another try, though.


----------



## PeterF

Though not complete sets, I have the 4 late Schubert quartets by the Julliard Quartet. Also have some of the late quartets by a variety of groups including the Amadeus, Tokyo, Manderling, Prazak Belcea and Mosaiques Quartets.


----------



## Sonata

I have the Taneyev digital album and I greatly enjoyed it especially #1 and the middle quartets.


----------



## Musicophile

mooche said:


> I was thinking about getting the 9-CD boxset by Leipziger Streichquartett. Here is the review:
> 
> http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/m/mdg70604a.php
> 
> All the discs are available separately, but it's a much better deal if you simply buy the boxset.


+1 on the Leipziger if you really want a complete edition. Well done and recorded.

I agree with Triplets as I personally focus mostly on the latter (12-15) quartets, and here you can't go wrong with the Pavel Haas or Takacs, e.g.


----------



## Guest

I found the complete Melos on DG to be just fine, personally.


----------



## BartokPizz

I have heard only the Melos and the Verdi among complete cycles. I prefer the Melos by far, despite the harsh sound. The Verdi give sleepy--or to use your excellent term, "inappropriately relaxed"--performances: I would describe the cycle as a dud.

I agree with Triplets that few people really need a complete cycle of Schubert quartets. The mature 11-15 quartets and the quintet are the ones to have, and in these works you should investigate the Quartetto Italiano and the Belcea Quartet (my two favorites), as well as the Alban Berg Quartet, the Tokyo Quartet, the Emerson Quartet, and the Takacs Quartet (I prefer their earlier traversal on Decca to their Hyperion recordings). 

You should definitely give Beethoven's middle quartets "another try."


----------



## Sonata

Are there really so few people who enjoy the effervescent first quartet? There's a couple other early ones I could do without but I'm really pleased to have a full set.


----------



## Brouken Air

The Auryn Quartet have a very good complete cycle.
But I couldn't live without the "The Maiden and the death" by the Petersen quartet, and the quintet by the Melos quartet & Rostropovich or the Takacs with Kirshbaum, as well as the Quartetto Italiano in the 15th and 16th quartet (even 14 & 15), maybe including also the 13th by the Chiaroscuro Quartet:devil:

:tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai

I have the box set of Schubert - Collector's Edition by EMI, in which the quartets called Heutling and Hungarian Quartet played all string quartet and quintets in it. A quick find revealed it is also released as individual :









link to Amazon

the other recording I listened as mentioned above are the Alban Berg and Takacs.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Brouken Air said:


> The Auryn Quartet have a very good complete cycle.
> But I couldn't live without the "The Maiden and the death" by the Petersen quartet, and the quintet by the Melos quartet & Rostropovich or the Takacs with Kirshbaum, as well as the *Quartetto Italiano in the 15th and 16th quartet* (even 14 & 15), maybe including also the 13th by the Chiaroscuro Quartet:devil:
> 
> :tiphat:


You discovered a 16th?! (It wasn't in F and labelled 'Op 135' by any chance?)


----------



## Brouken Air

TurnaboutVox said:


> You discovered a 16th?! (It wasn't in F and labelled 'Op 135' by any chance?)


From Beethoven of course yes, as I have several recordings... and a light head!
I have 2 records of Schubert's Quartet, one double CDs with the 4 last quartets and one with the 15th quartet + Op. 135 from Beethoven, I mixed those into my very small head...
Admit, it wouldn't be bad to have a 16th quartet of Schubert

:tiphat:


----------



## BartokPizz

BartokPizz said:


> The mature 11-15 quartets and the quintet are the ones to have


Just noticed that I made a slip here: I meant to write quartets #10 and 12-15 plus the quintet.


----------



## Vaneyes

I think the "harsher" Melos harmonia mundi Nos. 12 - 15 (1991) are a vast improvement on their earlier DG recs (c1969), but no matter, the complete set to get is Auryn. :tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous

Triplets said:


> I agree. Schubert isn't a composer that lends himself to complete collections, in the Piano music or the Quartets. Concentrate on the great works. I would add the Emerson version of the late Quartets (and the Quintet with Rostropovich).


I don't actually agree with that. I can easily see why you would suggest it - after all, how many hours of listening does life allow, and why waste it? It's why I decided not to try to learn more about jazz - I understand it is a great and worthwhile genre, but I wanted to devote my listening life to classical. 
But to appreciate the great you have to have something to set it against. That the last quartets are great music is surely true, especially the G major, but the others are worthwhile. I know the sonatas better. The last three are titanic, brilliant, genius - but lots of others (D840, 894 etc) are beautiful in their own right, and much more accessible. You have to be in a certain mood to sit down and concentrate fully on one work for 40 minutes - and it can be argued that anything less is not treating them as great music.
Finally, which Rostropovich. I assume you mean with the Emerson, but he did a number of recordings of the quintet.


----------



## Steatopygous

If you want a high degree of refinement in the playing of your Schubert quartets (rather than the energetic attack that is fashionable now), you probably have to go back a generation. The Amadeus Quartet was noted for this in Beethoven, but I don't actually have any except the Death and the Maiden. A quick Google shows Audite has a set of several quartets by the Amadeus. What I do recommend is the Westminster chamber box set, which included many of the quartets by the Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet which I suspect will give you the rarified and refined sound I suspect you seek.


----------



## OlivierM

Complete sets : Leipziger Streichquartett or Wiener Konzerthaus Quartett (this one is very cheap as well, 28€)
For incomplete sets : Alban Berg Quartett, Prazak Quartett (for Nr 13 & 14, this one is a must have), Quatuor Mosaiques, Quatuor Parisii, Quatuor Debussy.

Also, slightly related, an absolutely marvelous (and incredibly cheap, 8€) disc : Trout Quintet, Quartettsatz & Arpeggione Sonata, with respectively Borodin Quartet & Sviatolsav Richter, Tokyo Quartet, and Daniil Shafran & Felix Gortlieb. There's no fresher trout than this one.


----------



## ArtMusic

Kodaly on Naxos. A great set,


----------



## Vito Lattarulo

Quartetto Italiano forever!


----------



## Wigmar

quack said:


> I would definitely recommend the Auryn set on CPO. They really helped open my ears to the work better than any other recording.


I have recently listened to some recordings from complete sets of Schubert's string quartets available at present time. Today, I have purchased the Auryn's complete set.
I am looking forward to have them.
Best regards
wigmar


----------



## Merl

I've got most of the major sets (Auryn, Leipziger, Verdi, Diogenes, Melos, etc) but the new Modigliani is superb and goes straight to the top of the pile for me. Great recording, consistently excellent accounts (no duds), no strange slow tempi, horrid historic, wiry violins or underpowered performances. Hugely recommended.


----------



## Mister Meow

I have the Diogenes complete string quartets and am mostly happy with it, though there were one or two quartets that I didn't like as much as other recordings I've heard. As for the set, I haven't heard any other complete collections to compare it to.


----------

